# Whats the correct air pressure for my tires?



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I drive a 1996 Nissan Sentra GXE size 13 tires


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's probably 35psi. since that's what most passenger tires are. It's on the tire somewhere. There's pressures listed on the doorjamb, but I'd go with what's on the tires themselves. I worked in a tire shop for three years and we always went with what's on the tire.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

You should have 31 front and 29 rear. Those are OEM specs.

Remember, if you live in a colder climate, that you should pump them up 5 to 10 psi more, depending on temperature.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Tool, you always get the good stuff first.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i had those nissan hub cap ones/ black outs. and i got the se-r wheels from the b13, whats the psi one those ?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The same.


----------

